# Apply führungszeugnis online or outside germany



## Rahul kumar

Hi all,

I have been living and working in Germany for past three years and recently shifted to United Kingdom for my new employment. My new employer asks for a criminal disclosure record for the last year from germany as a process of their security check.

Is there any way that i can apply führungszeugnis through online or through post from UK ?

I would be very grateful if some one advice me on this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ALKB

Rahul kumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been living and working in Germany for past three years and recently shifted to United Kingdom for my new employment. My new employer asks for a criminal disclosure record for the last year from germany as a process of their security check.
> 
> Is there any way that i can apply führungszeugnis through online or through post from UK ?
> 
> I would be very grateful if some one advice me on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You can apply by post:

https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/DE/Themen/Buergerdienste/BZR/Ausland/Antrag/FAQ_node.html

I hope you unregistered when you left?


----------



## Rahul kumar

ALKB said:


> You can apply by post:
> 
> https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/DE/Themen/Buergerdienste/BZR/Ausland/Antrag/FAQ_node.html
> 
> I hope you unregistered when you left?


Thank you very much for the reply!

Betweeni found a link for online application 

https://www.fuehrungszeugnis.bund.de/ffw/form/display.do?$context=5CCE5A7EFBBA809F9C2E

But when i tried to enter my personal details inside that link, i couldn't enter it! Is the online application portal don't work ?

Is the postal application is the only way to apply for this certificate outside Germany?

I would very happy if you could clarify it!


----------



## ALKB

Rahul kumar said:


> Thank you very much for the reply!
> 
> Betweeni found a link for online application
> 
> https://www.fuehrungszeugnis.bund.de/ffw/form/display.do?$context=5CCE5A7EFBBA809F9C2E
> 
> But when i tried to enter my personal details inside that link, i couldn't enter it! Is the online application portal don't work ?
> 
> Is the postal application is the only way to apply for this certificate outside Germany?
> 
> I would very happy if you could clarify it!


As far as I know, you can only apply online if you are a German national and have one of the new German national ID cards with online ID function.

I am afraid you will have to send an actual letter.


----------



## Rahul kumar

Thank you very much for the reply!

I have understood the process of the applying führungszeugnis via post outside UK.

And also I didn’t deregister ( abmeldung ) my residence permit when I left Germany. Is it possible to do the de-registration process through the post outside Germany? If yes could you please give me the link to know about the same?

Or do I need to go directly in person to the local townhall (rathaus) and do the deregistration process?


----------



## ALKB

Rahul kumar said:


> Thank you very much for the reply!
> 
> I have understood the process of the applying führungszeugnis via post outside UK.
> 
> And also I didn’t deregister ( abmeldung ) my residence permit when I left Germany. Is it possible to do the de-registration process through the post outside Germany? If yes could you please give me the link to know about the same?
> 
> Or do I need to go directly in person to the local townhall (rathaus) and do the deregistration process?


There is a possibility to deregister by post or sometimes even online. This should usually be done within 2 weeks of moving or better before moving.

Check the website of the community where you are still registered, they should have a form to download or an online form to fill in.


----------

